# [Corel 11] Textbearbeitung (Einheitlicher Grauwert des Textes?)



## kirchel (20. Oktober 2003)

Hallo erstmnal
Ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem in Corel 11.
Genauer gesagt mit der Textbearbeitung, meine Aufgabe ist es ein paar Prospekte zu machen. Damit das ganze auch anständig aussieht  
lege ich großen wert auf Typografie, nur diese  lässt sich im vergleich zu 
Quark Xpress  in Corel meiner meinung nach nur schlecht umsetzten. (Bitte um belehrung wenn dem nicht so ist)
Das größte Problem habe ich bei längeren Texten, bzw Spalten.
Bei Texten sollt man ja immer versuchen einen einheitlichen grauwert für das Textfeld zu erziehlen (gleiche wort- buchstaben-abstände usw). 
Und Genau da liegt mein Problem, Ich ordne dem Textfeld eine Blocksatz zu (keinen Erzwungenen)  und schon sind manche Zeilen total gestreckt oder zusammengerückt. 
Wenn ich jetzt manuell versuche die Abstände (Wort bzw. Buchstaben) einzelner Zeilen zu ändern, also nur eine Zeile auswähle, 
ändert sich immer alles im gesamten Textfeld mit. 
Aber warum Woran könnte das liegen?
Wenn mir hier bei meinem Problem jemand helfen könnte
 wäre ich sehr froh, nur ich komme zu keinem anständigen ergebnis, es sind einfach immer noch stellen im text die nicht zum rest passen. 
Bitte helft mir ich bin verzweifelt!
Danke schonmal, 
mfg 
Kirchel


----------



## Beppone (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Kirchel, ich kann Dir leider nicht sagen, wie bzw ob es im CorelDraw! die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten gibt. Für homogene Textdichten im Fließsatz greife auch ich gerne zu XPress.
Evtl. gibts jedoch Textwerkzeuge wie zB in Freehand, die auch zum gewünschten Effekt führen. Dort läßt sich der Ausgleichsspielraum, der dem Programm für den Blocksatz gegeben werden soll, über einige Parameter beeinflussen:
Zum einen der Wortabstand in 3 Größen (ideal, min und max in %), dann die Laufweite der Worte (Zeichenabstand) in em min und max, zum anderen die justierbare Silbentrennung (zB max. 2 Zeilen mit Silbentrennung hintereinander).

Vielleicht hilfts..
Gruß Bep


----------



## KarlC (29. Oktober 2003)

Wandle deinen Text in Mengentext um ...
>TExt
>in Mengentext konvertieren

dann müsste es passen

Grüssle
Karl


----------



## frodobeutlin (20. Februar 2005)

Hi Kirchel,
das liegt m.E. an der nicht funktionierenden Silbentrennfunktion. Ich schreibe des öfteren Mengentext im Blocksatz und habe das selbe Problem wie du. Wenn du manuell die Silben trennst (Einfügen von Trennstrichen), werden die auseinander gezogenen Wörter wieder zusammen geschoben. Ist bei langem  Text recht mühselig. Hinzu kommt, dass bei Formatierungsänderungen Corel neu umbricht und die Trennstriche dann an falscher Stelle liegen. Also erst ganz am Schluss manuell trennen.

Gruß Frodo


----------



## olyx (10. März 2005)

Wenn der Text stimmt, und nicht mehr korrigiert werden muß ein Tipp: lege den Text in Word an, wie Du ihn brauchst, dann Copy und in das Corelarbeitsblatt einfügen. Farbliche und satzbedingte Änderungen sind noch machbar, jedoch keine inhaltlichen.

Gruß
olyx


----------

